# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ..دوِّر على اسمكـ وأضحكـ..!

## ورده محمديه

أحمد ---> كله بالفراش امدد
الاء ---> بالغصب تشرب ادواء 
ابتسام ---> دايم ترد السلام 
ابتهاج ---> بتلبس الطرحة و التاج 
ابتهال ---> لاهية مع اليهال 
ابرار ---> بسج سمار 
ابراهيم ---> يورط نفسه في سين و جيم 
احلام ---> تغني و تنام 
اروى ---> تلعب مع القطوة 
اريج ---> كله مضيعه الطريج 
ازهار ---> شفيها ؟ شاللي صار؟ 
اسامه ---> يخفي حبه و هيامه 
اسرار ---> تنقل الاخبار 
اسماء ---> هذي عاد بيت الداء 
اسيل ---> عصبية مثل السيل 
اشواق ---> ويهه كله اشراق 
افراح ---> من اشوفج ارتاح 
اقبال ---> اذوها العيال 
اماني ---> تموت على الاغاني 
امل ---> تلعب بالرمل 
امينه ---> هالبنية لعينه 
انتصار ---> انتي للأهل افتخار 
انوار ---> كله قاعده بالدار 
انور ---> ليش منا محتر ؟ 
انيسة ---> يحلوها ونيسة 
ايمان ---> تموت على سوالف الشيبان 
باسمة ---> وصلت سالمه غانمه 
بتول ---> بسج طول 
بثينه ---> حلوة و حنينه 
بدر ---> يدور بلعه بالجدر 
بدور ---> تغسل الجدور 
بريق ---> تعرف معنى الصديق 
بسام ---> يحب الهذرة و القرقة و الكلام 
بسمه ---> تكتب بالعسمه 
بشار ---> دايم بيده المنشار الظاهر نجار 
بشاير ---> ابوها بانيلها عماير 
بشرى ---> اخبارها بالنشرة 
بهجه ---> ليلحين مو فاهمه اللهجه 
بيبي ---> واخزياه منج و يعيبي 
تحرير ---> شعرج ليش قصير "؟ 
تغريد ---> تحلم باليوم السعيد 
تماظر ---> بيتها كله مناظر 
تهاني ---> كل يوم تعاني 
ثامر ---> بيتهم عامر 
ثرية ---> زايرة اختها نورية 
جابر ---> ابونا من عمر عرفناه 
جاسر ---> الله يفكة من الاسر 
جاسم ---> بقراراته دايم حاسم 
جلا ---> كل من يقول لها يا هلا 
جمال ---> امش اشوي اشوي و بالعدال 
جنان ---> عايشة بأمن و امان 
جنى ---> البيت حقج انبني 
جواهر ---> تحب المباخر 
حامد ---> بيروح فلسطين يجاهد 
حسن ---> يحب يشرب لبن 
حسين ---> دايم صايبته العين 
حصه ---> كل اسبوع شعرها تقصه 
حفصه ---> كله قاصه الحصه 
حليمه ---> يمااا منج مسوية جريمه 
حمد ---> خوووش ولد 
حمود ---> بخور و دهن عود 
حنان ---> متعلقة جنها شاذية بالاغصان 
حنين ---> شلون الجنين ؟ 
حيدر ---> يحب ياكل جبن شيدر 
خالد ---> كله بداره لابد 
خديجه ---> تموت على التمر و الكليجه 
خلف ---> كله يبي سلف 
خلود ---> يا حبها حق الجلود 
خليفه ---> حركاته مخيفه 
خولة ---> مسكينه حوله 
داليا ---> كل جواتيها عاليه 
دانه ---> هالبنت كله عيزانه 
دانيا ---> راس امها محنيه 
دلال ---> تبي ولد الحلال 
ديمه ---> تحب الهنود و تبلع قيمة 
رائد ---> يموت على العصير البارد 
رابعه ---> بالثانوية دوم طابعه 
راشد ---> على كل هوشه شاهد 
راكان ---> ما يبيله شيخ العجمان 
رباب ---> ممنوعة لعدة اسباب 
رحاب ---> واقفة تطق الباب 
رزان ---> تلعب مع البزران 
رشا ---> ولدها مشى 
رغد ---> يا فرحتها بذاك الولد 
رنا ---> زال عنها العنا 
رناد ---> تموت على الاولاد 
رهام ---> تبتسم و ترد تنام 
رهف ---> ما رديتي السلف 
روان ---> بنت مروان 
ريم---> 24ساعه مجابلة قناة دريم 
زهره ---> على ويهها باينه الفرحه 
زواوي ---> جنه واوي 
زيد ---> يحب ياكل ميد 
ساره ---> كله هايته بالسيارة 
سالم ---> هالولد يحليله مسالم 
سامي ---> يسمع الشاب مامي 
سامية ---> تطق الحديدة حامية 
سحر ---> تموت على التسبح بالبحر 
سدن ---> بتسافر عدن 
سرين ---> لي متى تسهرين؟ 
سعاد ---> تموت على البلاد 
سعد ---> ولي العهد 
سعود ---> يقدر الوعود 
سلطان ---> يحب ياكل رمان 
سلمان ---> قاعد يم الدفاية و كله بردان 
سلوى ---> هالبنت الله باليها في بلوة 
سليمان ---> اغلب الاوقات حلمان 
سناء ---> ثقيلة و جنها بغبغاء 
سندس ---> قريبا بتعرس 
سهام ---> وكالة كونا في الدوام 
سهى ---> تفرر مع صديقتها نهى 
سوسن ---> نامي احسن 
شاهه ---> العذاب ياهه 
شايع ---> انت دايم بايع 
شدن ---> شعرها تارسته دهن 
شذى ---> ريلها الزين خذى 
شمايل ---> اتلزق بالعوايل 
شهد ---> لا تنسين العهد 
شوق ---> انتي بكل شي فوق 
شيخه ---> يحليلها جنها فريخه 
شيماء ---> تحب الفرارة من الصباح للمساء 
صالح ---> هالولد بالمدرسة مو فالح 
صبا ---> اخوها حبى 
صباح ---> تسمع محمد المسباح 
صبيحه ---> انتي فضيحه 
صفاء ---> كله عطشانه و تبي ماء 
صفيه ---> حلوة و كويسه 
صقر ---> يموت على السمر 
صمود ---> هالبنية بروووود 
ضي ---> تاكل البطاط ني 
ضياء ---> هذي من الله بلاء 
طارق ---> انسان صادق 
طلال ---> يحب يقرا شعر الاطلال 
طيبة ---> هالبنت حبيبه 
عادل ---> كله يضيع و ما يدل 
عالية ---> اييبون لها هدايا غالية 
عامر ---> على بلاويه خامر 
عايشه ---> طالعه و داشه 
عباس ---> واحد هذا بوراس 
عبدالجليل ---> نظرة قليل 
عبدالحسين ---> ما انوجد منه اثنين 
عبد الحميد ... > دايما عنيد 
عبدالرحمن ---> طنطل جنه باتمان 
عبدالرزاق ---> كله يزف السواق 
عبدالعزيز ---> يمشي و يخز 
عبدالقادر ---> ربي عليه قادر 
عبدالكريم ---> يحب الايس كريم 
عبداللطيف ---> في بعض الاحيان يصير خفيف 
عبدالله ---> ما يقدر عليه الا الله 
عبدالمحسن ---> قام يصير احسن 
عبدالوهاب ---> كله واقف عند الباب 
عبير ---> شوي و تطير 
عثمان ---> يدور بالبلدان 
عدنان ---> عايش مع الاحزان 
عزام ---> ذايب بالغراااام 
عصام ---> يحلم بالحب و الوئام 
عفاف ---> تحلم بحفل الزفاف 
عقيل ---> هالولد ثقيل 
علا ---> غيرها و إلا فلا 
علي ---> احلى واحد من اهلي 
عماد ---> لاهي بالحديقة و يا السماد 
عمر ---> ويهه جنه القمر 
عنود ---> حاطه دوبها دوب الهنود 
عواطف ---> يا حبها للسوالف 
عيسى ---> يمووووووت على الهريسه 
غاده ---> منعكفه جنها يراده 
غازي ---> رايح راد على القاضي 
غالية ---> دوم هالبنت عالية 
غانم ---> هالانسان مثقف فاهم 
غزلان ---> و دايم بيضا الاسنان 
غزيل ---> فوق السطح تعدل الاريل 
غيداء ---> كله ضايق خلقها مثل البؤساء 
فؤاد ---> لافينه بالمهاد 
فائقة ---> فحصت نظرها و لائقه 
فارس ---> دايم حايس 
فاضل ---> كل عمرة من الاوائل 
فاضله ---> على الدبلوم حاصله 
فاطمه ---> لأسرارها حدها كاتمه 
فالح ---> يحب الاكل مالح 
فايز ---> خلص علينا الجوائز 
فجر ---> عندها كل خبر 
فراس ---> يشرب جاي مع الحراس 
فرج ---> ما عليك حرج 
فرح ---> تحب الوناسة و المرح 
فريد ---> يطالع مسلسل خطوات على الجليد 
فضه ---> كل مكان بجسمها رضه 
فلاح ---> بس ناقص يركبله جناح 
فهد ---> ما عليه من احد 
فواز ---> يموت بس يرتز 
فوزي ---> طابخ لنا قوزي 
فوزية ---> خوش بنية 
في ---> نورتي الدار و الحي 
فيصل ---> ولد اصل و فصل 
قتيبة ---> يحب الحلو و خاصة الغريبه 
قماشة ---> هالبنت طماشه 
قيس ---> يكفخ التيس 
كنعان ---> يطلب بلعه من مطعم سوان 
كواكب ---> تلقاها تصفق بالملاعب 
لؤي ---> يموت على دبي 
لمياء ---> تدرس احياء 
لولوه ---> ذيبه هالحولة 
ليان ---> تقعد المسيان 
ليلى ---> تزورنا كل ليله 
مؤيد ---> يبي يعيٍد 
ماجد ---> هالولد جامد 
ماجده ---> هالمرة كله خامده 
مبارك ---> عيدك دايم مبارك 
متعب ---> عن بلاده مغترب 
محمد ---> حمادة سكر زياده 
محمود ---> بو قلب عوود 
مرزوق ---> ياكل مرقوق 
مريم ---> تنوم ولدها سليم 
مساعد ---> يرجف و يتراعد 
مسعود ---> خشمك عود 
مشاري ---> طاير بالقاري 
مشاعل ---> بنت حمايل 
مشعل ---> ليلحين يدور شغل 
مصطفى ---> هالولد قضى و يبيله دوا 
مصعب ---> يركض و يتعب 
مطر ---> ينزل مرة بالشهر 
مطلق ---> هالولد يبيله طق 
معاذ ---> لما يطلع ينزل المطر رذاذ 
مناور ---> دوم يتكلم و يحاور 
منى ---> بقلبي حبج مسكنه 
منيرة ---> حلوة و مستديرة 
مها ---> مأذيه ابوها و امها 
مهند ---> بين خواته الاوحد 
مواهب ---> ملابسها غرائب 
موسى ---> اغراضه كلها حوسه 
موضي ---> من بنات البوادي 
مي ---> قلبج ليلحين حي ؟ 
نادر ---> مبروك بيرقونك بتصير ناظر 
نادرة ---> تلقط كنار تحت السدره 
ناصر ---> ما عليه قاصر 
ناهد ---> كله الجو عندها بارد 
نبيل ---> جدام بيتهم ماي سبيل 
نبيله ---> بنت القبيلة 
نجاة ---> حق البلعه يات 
نجلاء ---> هالبنت كلها رقة ووفاء 
نجمه ---> القمر واقفه يمه 
نجود ---> مجرمه و شايفينج شهود 
نجيب ---> يا حبك حق الجاي بالحليب 
نجيبه ---> كله تشرب حليبه 
ندى ---> انتي كده 
نزار ---> لي متى تطق طار؟ 
نهلة ---> لله مبتهله 
نهى ---> زوجها عليها الطلاق رمى 
نواف ---> هالولد خوااااااااف 
نوره ---> قصيرة عليها التنوره 
نورية ---> اتكشخ جنها بنيه 
نوف ---> اول مرة تلبس نفنوف 
هاشم ---> الله يردك سالم 
هاله ---> اللي بياخذها هنياله 
هاني ---> يتلقى التهاني 
هدى ---> كله دايخه و منهده 
هزاع ---> وانيته بينباع 
هشام ---> يشكي من الزكام 
هلال ---> من الخوال 
هناء ---> بين الفناء و البقاء 
هند ---> يدها طويلة و تمتد 
هيا ---> تستحي و كلها حيه 
هيثم ---> قاعد يرسم 
هيفاء ---> كله بالاف ام تسوي اهداء 
وائل ---> من العشرة الاوائل 
وحش ---> من خذاج بيبتلش 
وليد ---> هالولد مثل الجليد 
ياسر ---> للشهاده ناطر 
ياسمين ---> حقها احنا حاضرين 
يحي ---> قرب الييه 
يعقوب ---> هالولد عند الكل محبوب 
يوسف ---> يقز و يدور و يلف 

يا ويل اللي ما يضحك ( أمزح )
يالله دوووروا اسمكم و اضحكووو

----------


## مجـرد انسانهـ

هههههههههههههههه

تشكـرآآت ع الموضو يآلغلآ

مآننحرمش منـــــــk

سي يوو

----------


## روحانيات

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


بس للأسف ما شفت أسمي

----------


## علي pt

يسلموووووو ..
أشوه شفت أسمي ولا جان أصيح ~

----------


## نور الهدايه

علي ---> احلى واحد من اهلي 
مشكوره

----------


## حكايا الشموع

هههههههههههههههه


يسلمووو

ويعطيك العاافيه خيتو ^_^

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يسلمو عــ الموضوع  

هههههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

دمتم متواصلين معي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*هههههههه*

*شفت اسمي بس ابد ما يناسب هههه*

*تسلمي وردة محمدية*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مهند ---> بين خواته الاوحد  هذي صح!!

اسمي موجود

شوق كل شيء فوق هع هع

دانه صح 

أنور صح

ههههههههههههه


مشكورة حبـيبتي ورده محمديه

تــحياتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

مشكورة وردة محمدية على الطرح
بس اسمي ابد ما يناسب
والي مكتوب ما ينطبق علي
تحياتي

----------


## looovely

ماااااااااااااااني باصيح 
            مافي ,,مافي اسمي مو موجود,,واااااااااااااي
                    اطالبش تجيبي ليي اسمي 
          يالله مقبولة معظم الناس الي أعرفهم اساميهم موجوده
                  مووووووووضوع حلو يالحركات
                تقبلي مروري وتحياتي,,looovely

----------


## khozam

حسين ---> دايم صايبته العين 


يسلموووووووووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههه
يسلمووو ياحلى ورده محمديه في العالم
دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## همس الحبيب

شفت أسمي وأحس نص نص 
هههههههههه
يسملوووووا

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## جررريح الررروح

حسين ---> دايم صايبته العين

والله في هذي صدق انا كل عين صايبتني
مسكين انا :sad2:

----------


## ورده محمديه

ههه
الله يكفيك شر الحساد
نورت الموضوع خيي حسين 

ولا حرمنا تواجدك في صفحاتي المتواضعه

----------


## علوكه

علي--->احلى واحد من هلي
مشكوره اختي

----------


## مريم صالح

هههههههههههههههههههه وين اسمي مو موجود اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## صمته جرحني

يسلموا غلاتوا عالموضوع مرة حلوا 

اسمي فية مدح لو انة ذم كان صحت وجمعت عليكم المنتدياتا لي مجاورينا هههههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## نسمات السحر

_هههه كشخة والله_ 

_بس اسمي مو موجود_

_شكرا خيتو_

----------


## نسيت التعب

علي ---> احلى واحد من اهلي  
مششششششششششكوره بس اسمي ماشفته 
على العموم ضحكتينا شوي :deh:

----------


## king of love

في اسامي غير موجودة مثل رضا و باقر و مهدي

----------


## آخــر العنقود

يسلمو ع الموضوع

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودمتم متواصلين معي

----------

